
Where will DevOps be in 10yrs time? - smb06
http://devops.com/2015/09/02/will-devops-10-years-time/
======
niftich
I eagerly await the consultancy 10, 15 years from now that introduces us to
the concept of a 'release cycle'.

It'll make the astute observation that every git commit need not result in
immediate user-facing changes; it'll promise relief by telling us that we
don't have to get our code AND tests 100% correct on the first try, and it'll
propose that we take time to understand requirements and attempt some design
ahead of time instead of iteratively arriving at it as a result of all
previous decisions and code changes that have occurred so far.

Though I find some elements of DevOps mentality to be a productive, positive
change, I worry that the term has already been co-opted by promoters as it
happened with its spiritual predecessor, 'Agile'. The last thing I want is a
top-down dictat for 'DevOps' because it's the Great New Thing that lets us
accelerate our timelines. Rather, I want a careful, developer-driven approach
that helps us adopt practices that situationally improve our productivity and
quality-of-life from the bottom-up.

